# rolle fetten und ölen??



## Havel-Barsch (7. September 2010)

Hallo

also ich habe nun meine neue penn sargus 3000.
Und habe auch rollenfett und rollenöl und möchte sie vor dem ersten gebrauch mal ölen und fetten.
ich will jetzt aber nicht die ganze rolle auseinander bauen und jedes einzelne teil behandeln sondern nur das nötigste was auch ohne grossen aufwand geschehen kann.
also wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr wisst was ich alles behandeln muss und was ich mit öl und was ich mit fett schmieren muss?


lg


----------



## Havel-Barsch (7. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

niemand ne ahnung;+


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Meensch, warte bis morgen, bis dahin haben sich einige mehr gemeldet 

Zum Fetten musst du die Rolle aufschrauben, wenn du an die Achse was machst, kommt wenn nur seehr wenig unten an, der die Rolle läuft schwerer. Bei manchen Walzenlagern steht auch dick drauf: "No Grease".

Wenn du die Rolle ne zeit lang gefischt hast, kannst du ein kleines Tröpchen an die Achse machen, oder links und Recht am Kugellager ein Tropfen, bzw. Schnurlaufröllchen.

Wenn du die Rolle aufschraubst, sollte das ganze alte Fett raus, angeblich soll's nicht gut sein wenn man beides zusammentut (habs nie probiert, wills auch nicht). 
Auf jeden Fall alle Zahnräder säubern, und dann mit einem neuen, sauberen Pinsel gerne großzügig Fett an die einzelnen Zahnräder "pinseln"und dann alles wieder an seinen Platz setzen. Man kann auch das Gehäuseinnere mit Fett dünn einstreichen, obs wirklich was bringt, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Warum solltest Du das tun wollen?


 

Dazu raten hier ja auch manche, weil manche Rollen "out of the box" schon zu wenig Fett drinne.


----------



## heuki1983 (7. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Mansche Rollen haben unter der Spule so ein kleines Loch...

Da Tropf ich ab und an mal paar Öltropfen rein, dann läuft die wieder wie neu ...


----------



## DieTeilzeitangler (7. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Ich würde eine neue Rolle nicht fetten und nicht öffnen, da es sich ja nach der Kaufzeit um eine Garantiezeit handelt und das öffnen diese hinfällig werden lässt.
Das heißt , sollte es zu irgendwelchen funktionellen Problemen mit der Rolle kommen, dann einfach reklamieren.
Außerdem hab ich irgendwo mal gehört , neue Rollen sollen vorgefettet sein;-)


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Wie ist das eigentlich?
Shimano schreibt, öffnen der Rolle führt zu Garantieverlust, dagegen empfiehlt es Abu Garcia sogar!

Könnte Shimano mir die Garantie streichen, nur weil ich die Rolle geöffnet habe? 

Ich kann z.B. wegen meines Alters nicht mal schnell zum nächsten Shimano Service Center fahren.


----------



## DieTeilzeitangler (7. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

@Fehmarnangler: wenn shimano sagt die Garantie verfällt beim öffnen, dann musst du das wohl oder übel so hinnehmen, zu Abu Garcia kann ich nix sagen, und @Stagger Lee ; ich habe heut erst die alten Rollen von mir geölt undzwar genau da wo auch dein Problem liegt, an der Kurbel es Quietschte sehr(sind halt die kunststoffe die aneinander reiben)ich nehme dazu sehr dünnflüssiges Schlossöl. ist nicht so flüchtig und meist reicht ein tropfen. Hält nicht ewig ist aber auch schnell gemacht. Einfach zwischen Kurbelgriff und Kurbelarm zack und fertsch.


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Shimano schreibt, öffnen der Rolle führt zu Garantieverlust, dagegen empfiehlt es Abu Garcia sogar!



dann würd ich mich an die Garantievorgaben halten :m
wenn da am Rollenknauf was quitscht würd ich da gegen schon was machen.


----------



## Havel-Barsch (9. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

und was kommt ins schnurlaufröllchen öl oder fett??


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Ab und zumal ein Tropfen Öl ist nicht schlecht. :m
Ist aber nicht oft nötig, wenn das Schnurlaufröllchen Geräusche macht oder schlechter Läuft kann man es machen.


----------



## Algon (9. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*



Havel-Barsch schrieb:


> und was kommt ins schnurlaufröllchen öl oder fett??


 





MfG Algon


----------



## Tom1710 (9. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Spule ab nen tropfen Nehmaschienen Öl ruf und den Spulen dreher raus schrauben auf nen tropfen rein du das ding leuft wie neu ^^


----------



## Lautertaler (12. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich?
> Shimano schreibt, öffnen der Rolle führt zu Garantieverlust, dagegen empfiehlt es Abu Garcia sogar!
> 
> Könnte Shimano mir die Garantie streichen, nur weil ich die Rolle geöffnet habe?
> ...



Ich fische nur Shimano Rollen und nach meiner Erfahrung nach laufen die auch nach Jahren so gut wie am ersten Tag ohne zu Fetten oder Ölen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Ich fische meine Rollen auch regelmäßig im Salzwasser , meine TP FC hat sich schon verabschiedet. Wenn ich meine Rollen nicht immer abspühlen würde und ihnen mal ein Tröpfchen Öl geben würde, wäre ihr Lauf Garantiert schon sehr besch...eiden.  

Und im Thema Rollenwartung steigere ich mich auch, der Wollebre weiß wirklich einiges darüber.


----------



## Rheophilius (15. September 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Hallo,



> Nähmaschinenöl ist bestimmt nicht für den Ausseneinsatz gedacht.



Das hängt ganz davon ab, was genau dahinter steckt.

Hochviskose Kettenhaftöle auf Basis pflanzlicher Esther für schnellaufende Ketten schleudern jedenfalls nicht so leicht ab, die Leichtlauffähigkeit ist aber auch hinüber.

Offene Lager wie die des Schnurlaufröllchens müssen ohnehin öfter nachgeschmiert werden als gut geschütze Innenlager oder Zahnradgetriebe.

Je nach Beanspruchung sind lithumverseifte Fette auf Basis von Polyaphaloefinen oder künstlichen Esthern der NLGI-Klassen 0 bis 2 gut geeignet. Für stark beanspruchte Rollen sind auch Festschmierstoffe mit Graphitanteil sinnvoll.

Gruß


----------



## moppedx (24. November 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Also der Wollebre hat schon fast alles geschrieben.
meine Erfahrung:
manche Rollen z.B. Spro red arc sind vom Werk aus schlecht gefettet bzw. geölt-also selbermachen!
bei z.B. Shimano kannst du mit dem ersten nachölen min. 2 Jahre warten.Danach schraube ich sie auf reinige alles mit fusselfreien Lappen,Pinsel oder ähnliches.Niemals mit irgendwelchen Reinigern rangehen.Manche Reiniger sind agressiv oder verdrängen Öl oder Fett wo welches hin soll.
Ich nehme nur hochwertiges Fett oder ÖL (Harzfrei!!)am besten im Fahrradladen nachfragen.Gutes Fett kann weniger als 10€ kosten reicht aber für 10 Rollen min. 10 Jahre.

Die neue Generation von Rollen haben kleine Wartungsöffnungen in denen man nur ein wenig Öl reinträufeln muß.

Wenn auch kleine Reste des alten Fettes in der Rolle verbleiben ist es nicht so tragisch.Man macht es nur nicht weil manche Fette miteinander reagieren und Klümpchen bilden könnten und/oder schmieren und zäh werden.

meine bescheidenen Meinung


----------



## vermesser (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Hab mal zwei Fragen zur Rollenwartung:

1. Wie bekomme ich meine Rollen (Daiwa Crossfire) auf? Da sind zwar zwei Schrauben an der Seite, aber wenn ich die rausdreh und die Kurbel abmach, geht da immernoch nichts auf. 

2. Ist Ballistol-Sprühöl geeignet, um Rollen zu warten?

Danke.


----------



## Bobster (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

1.

#c

2.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3145131#post3145131


----------



## vermesser (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

@ Bobster: Den Thread hab ich teilweise gelesen, aber das ist doch sehr speziell...na gut, ich les mich mal tiefer ein...

Interessant wäre jedoch erstmal, wie ich die Rolle schadensfrei aufbekomme...so wie bei meinen anderen Rollen funktioniert das leider nicht...


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

ohne die Rolle zu kennen,deshalb ohne Schießeisen, vermutlich mußt du noch den Rotor abmachen, weil die Seitenplatten darunter reichen
Gruß A.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ohne die Rolle zu kennen,deshalb ohne Schießeisen, vermutlich mußt du noch den Rotor abmachen, weil die Seitenplatten darunter reichen
> Gruß A.



Das dürfte es sein. Ist eigentlich bei fast jeder Stationärrolle so, dass der Rotor runter muss, bevor man die aufbekommt.


----------



## vermesser (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Ähm, bei meinen alten Rollen ist das nicht so...

Gut, also wie krieg ich den Rotor runter, was muss ich beachten?


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle mal die Zeichnung zu der Rolle anschauen, was da so nettes am/im Roter verbaut ist und dann schrauben
Gruß A.


----------



## vermesser (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Aha, na gut...wenn ich die Kiste noch finden sollte...

Also einen einfachen Weg gibts da offensichtlich nicht...grr...!

Ich bastel heut abend mal.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

Spule runter und hingucken wie das aussieht. Die Unterlegscheiben und all den Kram abnehmen, dann die Mutter runterschrauben (eventuelles  Linksgewinde beachten), dann kann man den Rotor abnehmen.


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: rolle fetten und ölen??*

@ Chrizzi: Danke, das hat schonmal geholfen. Leider fehlt mir der entsprechende (Spezial??)schlüssel, um die Mutter abzuschrauben, aber der Winter is ja noch lang.


----------

